# New MacBook Pro



## Leon Portelance (Jan 7, 2022)

I am stoked, I just ordered a new 2022 16” MacBook Pro, Max M1, 10 core with 64 GB Ram. Logic Pro should smoke on this. Being 67, I hope this is the last computer I ever buy.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations - sounds like a powerhouse

Here's to hoping you have many more new computers in your future


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jan 7, 2022)

My 2015 15“ MacBook Pro has served me well, but it is getting tired, starting to glitch a bit. And it only has 16 GB of Ram.

Being that I will be 70 soon, I can’t see needing anymore computers


----------



## chuck.dallas (Oct 11, 2022)

Hi Leon, How's your new 2022 16" MacBook Pro Max M1 working out for you running Logic Pro? I'm still running a mid-2014 MBP 2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel i7 w 16GB and it's barely getting by... I think I've gotten my $$$ worth! LOL - anyway, just curious your experience with the new MBP...


----------



## Leon Portelance (Oct 11, 2022)

chuck.dallas said:


> Hi Leon, How's your new 2022 16" MacBook Pro Max M1 working out for you running Logic Pro? I'm still running a mid-2014 MBP 2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel i7 w 16GB and it's barely getting by... I think I've gotten my $$$ worth! LOL - anyway, just curious your experience with the new MBP...


It’s been great. N8 problems.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 12, 2022)

Leon Portelance said:


> Being 67, I hope this is the last computer I ever buy.


Dude, you'll need a new one in like three years....


----------



## aeliron (Oct 12, 2022)

Leon Portelance said:


> It’s been great. N8 problems.


except for that O key ... I have that problem too

But seriously, compared to my awful 2017 MacBook ... loving my 32GB M1.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 14, 2022)

I recently bought the same config MacBook Pro, it is amazing in terms of update from 2013 MacBook Pro 15" that served me well (had failed due to my stupidity, machine was doing better than me  The screen, the keyboard, the larger trackpad, TouchID, the speed of everything, the silence, etc...

Anyway, not loaded with Logic yet, but will be till the end of the year, and should be pretty great, we'll see.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Oct 14, 2022)

coincidentally i'm looking into macs after having so many problems with my windows machine this year. Will a macbook pro be enough for large orchestral projects?


----------



## samphony (Oct 14, 2022)

It depends on workflow. What is yours?


NeonMediaKJT said:


> coincidentally i'm looking into macs after having so many problems with my windows machine this year. Will a macbook pro be enough for large orchestral projects?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Oct 14, 2022)

samphony said:


> It depends on workflow. What is yours?


chaotic... lol. I don't midi route. I tend to load instances of instruments per track. usually using about 40gb of ram per project


----------



## samphony (Oct 14, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> chaotic... lol. I don't midi route. I tend to load instances of instruments per track. usually using about 40gb of ram per project


I too use mono timbral. It’s a breeze. You’ll be fine. 

Although i have the 8tb ssdso every current project and all needed samples are on the same drive and it is freaking fast.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Oct 14, 2022)

samphony said:


> I too use mono timbral. It’s a breeze. You’ll be fine.
> 
> Although i have the 8tb ssdso every current project and all needed samples are on the same drive and it is freaking fast.


good to hear! I'm seriously considering it. Never had my own Mac before so it's all new to me


----------

